# Diabetic who skipped insulin jabs to lose weight fears she has been left infertile



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2013)

A diet-obsessed diabetic who stopped taking her insulin to lose weight has suffered tragic consequences after having to terminate her pregnancy - or risk death.
Jeorgia Wood, 30, spent her teenage years and twenties dieting while battling diabetes because of her obsession to be thin. 
Like a growing number of young women with diabetes, she skipped vital insulin injections because they caused her to gain weight - a condition called diabulemia. 
But she is now suffering a number of serious health problems as a result.  As well as potentially destroying her chances of being a mother, she now faces going blind, losing a limb and undergoing a pancreas transplant.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...le-having-terminate-pregnancy-risk-death.html


----------

